# HB 1237



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC to hear 1/21, 10:30 a.m.

I'm not sure when age 55 designated someone as a senior citizen. Now, if this read 65 years old+ I would have no problem with it (regardless of the nonresident aspect).

The other part that is of concern IMHO is the following action that is with this bill:
"A BILL for an Act to create and enact a new section to chapter 20.1‑03 and a new subsection to section 20.1‑03‑12 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to a nonresident senior citizen's small game hunting license and fee; and *to amend and reenact sections 20.1‑03‑07 and 20.1‑03‑07.1 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to nonresident hunting licenses*."

Not sure what the bold refers to...will have to research


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I am a retired NR that would qualify for this "senior" license. I have a dozen friends and relatives that hunt from my camp, who would also qualify. Here's how it would affect us and why we would certainly like to see it pass. Eight of these seniors are veterans, six having served in Vietnam (I'm not among that group). We find ourselves pushing hard to make the most of the limited time we have to hunt and find it getting harder each year. Heck, we're just getting old. We're not focused on bag limits (avg of 7+ per person for waterfowl/upland combined). We would greatly enjoy the chance to have a more leisurely hunting season. And I seriously doubt if any of us would do any damage to the bird population. 
I know the topic of a general NR season licenses has come up in the past and met stiff opposition. I can understand that. I hope there might be acceptance to "try" a Senior NR license. Obviously ND residents need to do what benefits ND, and does not cause the state or its residents any harm.
I might suggest the following:
Approve the NR Senior season license at a cost of $300 per season.
Make this a "sunset" approval for a 4-year period. That would give time to analyze impact, and the law would automatically die if there was not continued support.
I hope that the results would be increased income to ND in the form of license fees, and money spent in rural communities (restaurants, groceries, gas, motels etc.). And at the same time, no detectable reduction of waterfowl populations or upland birds caused by a bunch of old guys.
Thanks for considering this.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

How about retiring and moving here...then you can contribute to our economy full time and enjoy resident privileges.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

NDJ said:


> How about retiring and moving here...then you can contribute to our economy full time and enjoy resident privileges.


Thank you for the intelligent response.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

nodak4life said:


> I'm not sure when age 55 designated someone as a senior citizen. Now, if this read 65 years old+ I would have no problem with it (regardless of the nonresident aspect).


I agree, this is a bad bill!

55 must be the new 65! :rollin:


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Please explain why you thinkthis is a bad bill.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> NDJ said:
> 
> 
> > How about retiring and moving here...then you can contribute to our economy full time and enjoy resident privileges.
> ...


Brief and to the point...Here's another, these guys have two things: Time and Money, lots of it.

Bring forward a bill to allow resident privileges to any non-resident that owns land or property in ND...that is what is really desired here. Is the age portion going to make it easier to take???


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

oldfireguy - I can understand why you and your friends would like resident status, everyone in the USA wants this privilege. It seems you are a nice fellow and have put toghether a wonderful hunting cabin. Congratulations on your hard work and success.
As a nonresident you have plenty of time to hunt a very long season. Duck hunt 7 days/pheasant hunt 10 days/duck hunt 7 days/. This is 24 days of hunting for you at about 200.00 in fees and you can buy more upland if you wish.
There is a prevailing ideology held by many North Dakotans ( myself included )that resident status should remain for those of us that keep this state running in the off season. Many of us from garbage collectors to doctors have stayed in this state all our lives for many reasons and I will guarantee you our hunting was a big factor.
I would welcome any of you folks to move here and become residents, big town or small there lots of opportunity, then you deserve resident hunting status.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> nodak4life said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure when age 55 designated someone as a senior citizen. Now, if this read 65 years old+ I would have no problem with it (regardless of the nonresident aspect).
> ...


I think that number came about through many of the retirement systems that require adding age and years of service to retire. The number they have to meet is 85, so anyone 55 years old with 30 years service could retire. Many times this is a reduced retirement, sometimes full retirement. Federal law enforcement retires with a higher percentage of their salary and at 50 years old. At least that is what it was a few years ago. 
Groups like AARP followed those guidelines and you will start getting their literature when your 50 years old. At last after a lifetime of dealing with affirmative action and all the other government endorsed prejudice I qualify for something. I get 10% off at some of the fast food restaurants and motels.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

NDJ said:


> mulefarm said:
> 
> 
> > NDJ said:
> ...


I agree with the above.....The rep who is behind this is from the Ashley area correct? LOTs of NR's buying houses in the small towns down in that neck of the woods. Which is good for the towns, and I have no problem with that. But what's next? You can bet if these guys already dumped the money into houses for two 7 day hunts, and are granted the privelage to hunt all season, land will be next.

I could care less about the little increase in pressure this would have on the birds. It would be minimal. But I think there would be a noticeable increase in land being purchased by NR's because of this. That is where my concern lies. That and the fact that a NR just shouldn't be granted resident hunting privelages.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my question....

With upland game a person can keep buying licenses. They just need to keep paying $85 for every two weeks they want to hunt. So why do you care now if they are purposing a bill to allow them to purchase one license good for all year instead of paying or additional licenses? They can hunt all year long now if they want to. Maybe the price of this bill just needs to change...instead of $175 make it like mentioned before $300


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HB 1237 will be heard 1/21 (this coming Friday) by House Natural Resource Committee. You can contact the committee with your view (sellect, copy, paste) at:
Todd Porter, Chairman [email protected] ; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman [email protected] ; Dick Anderson [email protected] , Roger Brabandt [email protected] , Donald L. Clark [email protected] , Duane DeKrey [email protected] , Lyle Hanson [email protected] , Curt Hofstad [email protected] , Bob Hunskor [email protected] , Jim Kasper [email protected] , George J. Keiser [email protected] , Scot Kelsh [email protected] , Curtiss Kreun [email protected] , Mike Nathe [email protected] , Marvin E. Nelson [email protected]

Be courtous, brief, and include your name and address in the message.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is my question....
> 
> With upland game a person can keep buying licenses. They just need to keep paying $85 for every two weeks they want to hunt. So why do you care now if they are purposing a bill to allow them to purchase one license good for all year instead of paying or additional licenses? They can hunt all year long now if they want to. Maybe the price of this bill just needs to change...instead of $175 make it like mentioned before $300


Here is my answer to that question....

I am Ok with a "senior discount"... if you want to give a discount to something that isn't age restricted, OK. So to do that for upland wouldn't be a big problem. I have a problem allowing only seniors to additional waterfowl licenses...what reasoning allowing someone 55 to do it, but not someone 50???...I think the correct method to go about this would be allow "all year" waterfowl licenses for all NR's, then from there give the senior a "discount"...


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Old Hunter said:


> oldfireguy - I can understand why you and your friends would like resident status, everyone in the USA wants this privilege. It seems you are a nice fellow and have put toghether a wonderful hunting cabin. Congratulations on your hard work and success.
> As a nonresident you have plenty of time to hunt a very long season. Duck hunt 7 days/pheasant hunt 10 days/duck hunt 7 days/. This is 24 days of hunting for you at about 200.00 in fees and you can buy more upland if you wish.
> There is a prevailing ideology held by many North Dakotans ( myself included )that resident status should remain for those of us that keep this state running in the off season. Many of us from garbage collectors to doctors have stayed in this state all our lives for many reasons and I will guarantee you our hunting was a big factor.
> I would welcome any of you folks to move here and become residents, big town or small there lots of opportunity, then you deserve resident hunting status.


My thoughts exactly. In addition to the people such as Old Hunter who chose to stay in ND, some of us, me included, made the decision to move our families here and make our lives here. The hunting and fishing here is a major factor in retaining residents and recruiting new residents and there should be some benefit to being a resident.

I just cannot see any reasonable basis to give this kind of preference to 55 year olds. Retired young likely with lots of money to buy up/lease land.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Dick for posting the contact info. It's hard to know who to send emails to on all this stuff, so I appreciate the info. I sent my email. I encourage all of you to do the same.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

oldfireguy.

I own property in MN. As a ND resident I do not get any special treatment. Nor do I expect any.
This bill is :lame: You are either a resident or your not. Live with it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The one thing I see the problem is with the waterfowl hunting the whole season long. But as far as the upland. It is no difference than what is in place now other than price.

Zogman.... In MN you can hunt the whole season as a NR. You don't have certain dates you can and can not hunt. You are not restricted on the land you can and can not hunt. You have more privileges as a NR in MN than you do as a NR in ND. So you are getting Resident privileges just a price difference is all for small game and waterfowl. A NR in ND does not have this same privilege. They also can't hunt Duck's on the opening week, they can't hunt PLOTS land for a week, they can only hunt 14 days of waterfowl, they can only hunt 14 day on one small games license. So don't say you are not getting special privileges when you compare what you are getting between each state.

Now with this bill the only problem I see is the waterfowl part in it. Otherwise all it is doing is letting a NR over 55 just buy one license compared to having to keep buying a license for small game.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Now with this bill the only problem I see is the waterfowl part in it. .


Chuck, that is the problem most have with this bill, the waterfowl part of it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

North Dakota's current law has served us well. South Dakota's is no different for upland and the total NR for waterfowl is severely restricted there unlike ND. We already give too much.

Next year I'll be hunting in two other states. Whatever law those states choose is fine with me. It's a privilage just to hunt there.


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT, please contact the parties below to voice your opinion to keep things they way they are now and put this bill down.

55 years old is not a senior citizen and residents of any state should enjoy more privileges than non-residents, bottom line.

HB 1237 will be heard 1/21 (this coming Friday) by House Natural Resource Committee. You can contact the committee with your view (sellect, copy, paste) at:
Todd Porter, Chairman [email protected] ; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman [email protected] ; Dick Anderson [email protected] , Roger Brabandt [email protected] , Donald L. Clark [email protected] , Duane DeKrey [email protected]v , Lyle Hanson [email protected] , Curt Hofstad [email protected] , Bob Hunskor [email protected] , Jim Kasper [email protected] , George J. Keiser [email protected] , Scot Kelsh [email protected] , Curtiss Kreun [email protected] , Mike Nathe [email protected] , Marvin E. Nelson [email protected]


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Chuck,

My real estate taxes, all things being egual are significantly higher because I am a non-res as oppossed to a resident.
But you know that.

Dick great point! Nobody wants to pick on South Dakota.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is the same for any NR owning land or homes in ND as well. :beer:

Talk about picking on SD.....when the small game or pheasant license went from 3-5 day seasons people were very upset and complained. But also when that happened there was not the use of the internet as there is now. So that is why you hear more now about any law changes is because of technology. Again now with this bill the only people complaining is ND residents. oke:

But people always point to SD when ever a NR argument gets brought up. I also like to point out that SD has not changed in much in its regulations lately towards NR hunters. And some in ND want to change regulations. So you will always hear opposition to changes. But it is hard to hear opposition to something that is already in place. Things to think about when you make the comment that you don't hear people complaining about SD. You won't unless they tend to change something.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It is the same for any NR owning land or homes in ND as well.

Please explain as a life long res of ND I must of missed something. Maybe I can go back and get a refund :rollin:


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe taxes are the same as a resident. There is homestead and non-homestead that determines how much you pay. A resident is only allowed homestead one property.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Just a note to say that whether this bill passes or not, North Dakota is a great state, with values that other states around the country could learn, and the people I have met are the friendliest and most generous ever.
My respect is not contingent on having the opportunity to spread my hunting time throughout the season.

I hear a concern that NR's may pose some level of threat by buying up acreage or leasing the same. That could be. I don't run with that level of folks. My camp is an old homestead that remained empty for more than a decade when I bought it. The taxes went up 1800% from what the local owner was paying, but it is still reasonable (ya'll know what farmland is taxed at). We enjoy our area because there is plenty of public, PLOTS and private land (where we ask permission) available.....at least for our needs.

I remain hopeful that someday a NR Senior season license can become a possibility. Proximity of specialized health care for my wife, nearness to kids and grandkids, financial limitations etc. keep us from relocating to ND. But.....we have bought our final resting plots in ND.

Anyhow, again, the passage of this bill would be nice to see, but failure certainly won't cause any loss of affection we have for North Dakota and its people.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Your taxes are the same regardless of residency.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

No there is homestead and non homestead rates.


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Great news! I just received the following email from one of the committee members:

"This bill got a do not pass recommendation in committee."

Now to get the rest on the same path of do not pass!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

:beer: Nice job guys. Gotta stay on top of it and not let your guard down. Hats off to the committee.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

13-0 DNP


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great. 1 down, 3 to go.


----------

